# Got an answer



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Got an answer by Married but happy

Thanks, man.

Taking out before boys and girls get scandalized and find my instagram 😂


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh yeah …. Can’t wait for this one ☠


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Moon, while that may be in the case within the frame work of those around you, that is not necessarily the case in general. You need only look on to website/TV shows that explore swinging life style and you will see a cross section of individuals. While i do not part take in those activites at all, i happen to know some individuals in the "lifestyle" who are very good looking....but as the saying goes...beauty is in the eye of the beholder....at least in the time it takes to have sex with someone else...lol


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Who cares?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

RUDE.

How rude!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

LOL I've noticed that many poly people are ugly as well, and I'm poly (though not currently in a poly relationship). Of course, far from all poly people are ugly, but perhaps the ones willing to go public tend in that direction. I would say that my poly partners and I aren't ugly, and we're not unusual. Of course, you only have to look at most dating sites or go to Walmart to see that huge numbers of non-poly people are fugly, too!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

It's kinda like the idea of nude beaches... Sounds great in theory but then you get there and all the people you want to be clothed are naked.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

😳


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's kinda like the idea of nude beaches... Sounds great in theory but then you get there and all the people you want to be clothed are naked.


My husband says that free naked is rarely good naked. But still, this thread is a bit harsh.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL I've noticed that many poly people are ugly as well, and I'm poly (though not currently in a poly relationship). Of course, far from all poly people are ugly, but perhaps the ones willing to go public tend in that direction. I would say that my poly partners and I aren't ugly, and we're not unusual. Of course, you only have to look at most dating sites or go to Walmart to see that huge numbers of non-poly people are fugly, too!


Maybe you have to see the full picture. Like if they have a giant dong it takes the focus away from their pudge belly, 3rd nipple and bald head.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's kinda like the idea of nude beaches... Sounds great in theory but then you get there and all the people you want to be clothed are naked.


This is such a more eloquent way of saying what the OP said..

ETA: I don't believe anyone is ugly.. but sheesh.. what rude things for the OP to say... IMO.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

So we’ve now gone as far as labeling millions of people as all “ugly”?


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

What exactly is a " Poly People " ?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Works said:


> This is such a more eloquent way of saying what the OP said..
> 
> ETA: I don't believe anyone is ugly.. but sheesh.. what rude things for the OP to say... IMO.


You should see a picture of me! Might change your mind about that. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> You should see a picture of me! Might change your mind about that. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Samesies... 🫥


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Jimi007 said:


> What exactly is a " Poly People " ?


I believe it's more than 1 person in the relationship, not too sure.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL I've noticed that many poly people are ugly as well, and I'm poly (though not currently in a poly relationship). Of course, far from all poly people are ugly, but perhaps the ones willing to go public tend in that direction.


🤔 interesting. I wonder why. I take your word theres normal looking people into poly.

As my sample is 100% ugly i was wondering many things about it (wont share, bc i saw 1 person became already too scandalised with my question. As if im judging, when im actually not 😂😂😂 I see people in other countries are way way way way more politically correct than what im used to around here in my country. Like, zero tolerance!).



Married but Happy said:


> I would say that my poly partners and I aren't ugly, and we're not unusual.


Oh, a poly with high taste 🍷
Please, send selfie to evaluation 😂 _joke_



Married but Happy said:


> Of course, you only have to look at most dating sites or go to Walmart to see that huge numbers of non-poly people are fugly, too!


There is no walmart here. But yeah, when i was 18/19 i tried online dating and people were ugly af.

Thanks for a real answer.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Maybe you have to see the full picture. Like if they have a giant dong it takes the focus away from their pudge belly, 3rd nipple and bald head.


😂😂😂

Probably! Forgot that part.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK Madam, you made your point, now, define how it is, that they are ugly.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> You should see a picture of me! Might change your mind about that. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Waiting.

No nudes, please 😂

_joke_


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Jimi007 said:


> What exactly is a " Poly People " ?


POLY is couples who date other couples, i believe. Im not completely sure either, as, as i said, is not common around here. I could only find this word POLY. I have no idea of there are other words as im a non native speaker.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

moon7 said:


> POLY cuples who date other couples, i believe. Im not completely sure either, as, as i said, is not common around here. I could only find this word POLY. I have no idea of there are other words as im a non native speaker.











What is Polyamory?


Polyamory refers to having multiple loving relationships at the same time. Learn more about polyamory and what it means for your relationship style.




www.webmd.com





I think this could be it..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Now, take those Polynesians, some are tiny and thin, some are huge and fat.
Some are beautiful and some are handsome, and some are.......not.
In the popular sense.

Is beauty owned only by popular opinion?

Is not being healthy, a more worthwhile measure of value?
Or, is not all life, individually......valuable?

Life that has value, displays longevity and resilience.
Correct?

If so, what about Orchids or Pandas, or Koalas?
They are so fragile, and so easily made extinct.
Have they no value, then?


----------

